# frost free faucet - cannot turn on



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

What kind is it? Do you have a pic you could post?


----------



## terrealta (Apr 3, 2011)

*i think this is it*



VIPlumber said:


> What kind is it? Do you have a pic you could post?


 BII 0865-120

http://randolphindustrialsupplies.com/Cat/BST/Lawn Faucets.pdf

I believe this is the one, found by google # on tap


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Is there a shut-off valve inside the house?
Many plumbers isolate hose bibs this a shut-off valve.


----------



## terrealta (Apr 3, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> Is there a shut-off valve inside the house?
> Many plumbers isolate hose bibs this a shut-off valve.


not that i can see, runs direct of header


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

These frost free faucets have a long stem with a standard washer and seat at the end.
The washer can be replaced from time to time, if they become worn out.

To change a washer, the hex head is unscrewed, and the stem drawn out.

If you loosen the hex head, water should start to run when the stem is removed.
If it doesn't run, it means that the water supply isn't reaching the valve.

Keep in mind that if there is water to the valve, it will squirt all over the place, so be ready to tighten it back up if you don't want to get soaked yourself!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Some of the frost proof faucets have a spring loaded washer and seat arrangement. When they sit for awhile in the closed position, they may stick together and not release when you turn the handle. I would shut off the water at the main shutoff if you don't see a separate shutoff for this hosebib and then take the handle and stem out. Check the washer and make sure it's not melted or deformed and then put it back together and see if it works ok then.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## terrealta (Apr 3, 2011)

firehawkmph said:


> Some of the frost proof faucets have a spring loaded washer and seat arrangement. When they sit for awhile in the closed position, they may stick together and not release when you turn the handle. I would shut off the water at the main shutoff if you don't see a separate shutoff for this hosebib and then take the handle and stem out. Check the washer and make sure it's not melted or deformed and then put it back together and see if it works ok then.
> Mike Hawkins


I took out the stem, yes it had a sping at the end, yes. I put it back together again, both with my main water shut off on and off....no water seems to be getting to this tap.. I'm completely puzzled...It's the weekend and I wanted to wash the car..looks like I'll have to wait to call the installing plumber....I have no idea what's up !


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Let us know when you find out.....:yes:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Terre,
There has to be a shutoff somewhere along the line. Start by your main shutoff and work your way over to the hosebib and see if you can find it. 
The only other thing I can think of is if the plumber forgot to tie in that section of the plumbing, but I can't say I ever saw that happen. When I was building new homes during the 90's and early 2000's, I would go around and turn on each faucet and flush all the toilets etc., just to make sure they worked and didn't leak, before the owner's took possession of the house. And in many cases, the inspector would do the same during the final inspection. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

